# I'm Not Improving, What's Going On



## FluffyWhiteDogs (Jul 15, 2010)

As this road season comes to a close I am a bit discouraged. I seem to be getting slower rather than faster within the last month.

I am new to the road bike this season. I started riding with a group of guys late July and we went once a week. I rode on the other days maybe 3-4 times a week. The guys that I could 'outride' at the beginning have now passed me. Now I know that men put on muscle quicker than women and I have seen in the gym guys come in and within a month are lifting way more than I could ever think of lifting. 

One of the other things that is going on with me in my rides for the last month is a runny nose. It has gotten colder here and everytime I go out to ride my nose runs. I carry a wad of kleenex and go through all of them trying to keep my nose clear. So I am wondering if my decline in ability is linked to not being able to get enough oxygen into my lungs because of the nose being blocked? Am I grasping at straws on that??

So what should I do over the winter to try to improve? do I need to work on cardio or cross train or just spend more time on a bike trainer? or maybe I have reached the top of ability for me at my age (51)??

Thanks


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds like you've hit a plateau. Do you train with a heart rate monitor? Are intervals part of your training regimen?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I think it's hard for us to know where you're at and it might take a local qualified coach to get you sorted out. Maybe you're expecting way too much for your first season. We don't know what you're doing to get faster on the other "3-4 times a week". Maybe you're trying too hard and not resting enough. I'm twelve years older than you, been in this sport for 48 years and I can't recover from more than three good rides per week anymore.

The part about the guys in the gym means nothing. Lots of slight women cyclists can ride away from lots of big strong men.

Maybe you're spending too much time dabbing your nose. Snot-rockets are quite acceptable in cycling (*if* they're directed the right way!) even from women. Blast away! I've never paid any attention but I doubt most of us rely on the ol' nose when gulping in the air.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

If those guys started in late July too it's possible they're just improving faster not that you aren't improving at all.

A cold will slow you down for sure. So will cold weather......but that's a wash if comparing to other people.

I really wouldn't want to speculate because it's impossible to say but 4-5 times a week is potentially a lot of riding and very little recovery.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Is it just the last month that you feel like you're getting slower? You could be fighting a cold or something.

Are you actually getting slower, or just not as much faster as the other people you're riding with? Do you take easy weeks from time to time?


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

In addition to what others have said, I would add to pay attention to your diet. Has anything changed? If not and you are getting slower or are at a plateau, then perhaps you should think about changing something in your diet. Or maybe what you take in for the pre and post ride. Don't forget about electrolytes, and maybe even a supplement. If you are excercising a lot more than you were a couple of months ago, your body may be crying out for more nourishment (and rest).

Yes, people improve at different rates. Steady wins the race though. Don't forget teh importance of your mental state. People get into a rut and it takes kind of an anger at your own self to get you out, or power through. You know your muscles can do better because they've done better. Try all the physical stuff first (rest, nutrition, hydration, etc.) and if that doesn't work, then suffer more on your rides and push through it, all the while telling your muscles (use inside voice) that you will not be defeated. Your cognition affects your ability.

Other ideas - choose a different route for a change and some variety, go climbing rather than the usual ride, do some interval training (as another poster suggested), choose a different type of excercise for a couiple weeks (running or something).


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

BostonG said:


> In addition to what others have said, I would add to pay attention to your diet.


Just about to chime in w/ that. Make sure you're getting protein after your rides. (w/in an hour) "The golden hour"

Think about this season as the first step. Next year you'll be able to start earlier, and I would bet you'll definitely see improvement next year. I started to do roller training again, and compared to the beginning of the year I'm like a locomotive on it now. 

From what I learned this year it would be:
-Do long rides (>50miles) maybe once or twice/month
-On regular rides (20-30 miles) mash it up those hills
-Rest between rides
-Proper diet before and after rides


----------



## FluffyWhiteDogs (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions. 
I do have rest days and thought that maybe I was doing too much resting and not working hard enough.
I do intervals but I probably need to get more regular with them. That may be something I will work on this winter inside.'
I have just unearthed my heart monitor and am fiddling with trying to get it working consistently. Do I just look to work within my range? above my range? in and out of my range?
A definite 'no' to the snot rockets, can not do that, can not see myself doing that, I have to stick to the tissues.
I had not thought about the diet issue. I do use sport drink and take a snack on the longer rides. The cycling has helped me loss weight. At the beginning of the season I was around 130-132 and I am down to about 122 now. I should be around 122 for my frame, very small frame.
Hopefully you are right that it is just a platueau. Not that I want to be a racer or anything but it does get discouraging to keep working and not see imporvement, even a little.
Thanks again.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

it's easier for a slow person in a fast group to improve, than a fast person in a slow group 

if you want to continuously improve, your training must continuously get better as well, doing the same training over and over will lead you to plateau


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

FluffyWhiteDogs said:


> I have just unearthed my heart monitor and am fiddling with trying to get it working consistently. Do I just look to work within my range? above my range? in and out of my range?


Here's some general info on the different heart rate zones and their potential benefits. The author mentions running, but the zones apply to any aerobic activity.
http://www.brianmac.co.uk/hrm1.htm
There are also related sites suggested under *Associated Pages* near the bottom of the page.

I'll offer upfront that no matter what reference one cites relating to the subject of HR monitoring, there will be someone that disagrees and cites an alternate source. So... read, research and draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Speed work*



FluffyWhiteDogs said:


> Thanks to everyone for the suggestions.
> I do have rest days and thought that maybe I was doing too much resting and not working hard enough.
> I do intervals but I probably need to get more regular with them. That may be something I will work on this winter inside.'
> I have just unearthed my heart monitor and am fiddling with trying to get it working consistently. Do I just look to work within my range? above my range? in and out of my range?
> ...


As others have noted, the key issue is whether you are still improving, not whether others are improving faster than you. To know this, you need an objective comparison, like your tme over a known route segment or climb, riding at your maximum effort.

You can improve your ability to hold speed by riding for 10 or 20 minutes as hard as you can, spinning easily for 5-10 minutes , and then riding hard again. You can probably only do this twice per week with rest/recovery days in between and maybe once per week is all you can handle at this point. 

If you're having trouble on hills, then hill intervals are a similar concept to the speed intervals. 

Speed on the flats is all about total power output, so heavier guys are going to have an advantage. Speed on hills is about watts per kg, and hill intervals can improve that.


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

This may have absolutely nothing to do with the issue, but I've been slightly slower in the past couple of weeks as well. I'm attributing it to the winds that seem to have accompanied the change of seasons . They've been blowing 10-20 mph every day it seems . Very discouraging when you look at the computer and it seems to be mocking you .


----------



## Bones519 (May 7, 2010)

In regards to your runny nose, I wonder if you have an allergy.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Bones519 said:


> In regards to your runny nose, I wonder if you have an allergy.


I sometimes have a runny and stuffed nose too. It is sometimes allergies but I was told that it could also be very likely due to the dryer air. Your body is compensating for the dry air and producing mucus to keep your nose moist...I get a couple nose bleeds at the beginning of the dry season before my body compensates. If it is dry air, then lots of things you can do - humidifier, saline, nety pot, etc. These actually will also help with allergies.

Or, you can always reconsider your seemingly unwavering “NO” to the snot rockets


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

BostonG said:


> Or, you can always reconsider your seemingly unwavering “NO” to the snot rockets


I've never seen anyone wave a kleenex on a group ride, training ride or in a race. If I ever did it would be an instant cue for an attack. And I don't mean a runny nose attack.

At the most, a brisk wipe with the fuzzy back of a cycling glove is appropriate. If anyone objects to a snot-rocket, a well-timed and authoritative "Then back off" is appropriate. On a solo ride, who's to know?


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

FWD,
I've been off the bike for about 7 years. So when I started this spring and tried to ride with my neighbors (that I rode with 10 year ago), I was sitting in and cutting the route short. But I made progress the whole year and ended up being able to ride (and almost trade pulls evenly) by fall. 

Did they get slower or weaker? no, I improved. (From almost zero and 40 lbs overweight to decent and only 15 lbs overweight). 

So if you want to check where you are at, you need to record your solo rides against the clock. Don't compare to anyone else...you may or may not know where they are in their training cycles. (one may be an ex pro/genetically gifted just starting back etc etc)

If your club has a weekly TT, use it to get stats. Record the weather and all that. If you know your baselines and where you are in your training cycles, then you can make informed judgements on your current form. 

(I don't do this. I have a 'feel' for how far I am behind everyone!)
Otherwise, don't ride with the same group all the time. Mix it up and challenge occasionally. Getting dropped is a badge of honor.

Mix up your training also. And, it's just that time of year. I don't think I'll get many road miles before May. I use the fall to cross train so I don't overtrain on the bike.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> I've never seen anyone wave a kleenex on a group ride, training ride or in a race. If I ever did it would be an instant cue for an attack. And I don't mean a runny nose attack.
> 
> At the most, a brisk wipe with the fuzzy back of a cycling glove is appropriate. If anyone objects to a snot-rocket, a well-timed and authoritative "Then back off" is appropriate. On a solo ride, who's to know?


Well, I've never seen a tissue (why plug Kleenex?) on a group ride either but gosh, why attack if one does show up? I mean we don't have to wear polo shirts and sip tea on group rides but society says that a tad of courtesy and class is appreciated (if not expected) when in the company of others. If you are thinking “I don’t care what society says”, then where do you draw the line? Would you belch loudly on a ride? Would you wear stinky clothing on a ride? Would you tell off color jokes on a ride or make fun of someone on the ride? Would you expose yourself and urinate on the street rather than seeking out the discreetness that a bush provides? I mean where does the madness end?

Besides, a wipe is very different than a rocket. Go ahead, wipe yourself dizzy but the rocket has the very real potential of going astray. Perhaps I am misunderstanding your meaning of snot rocket? 

On a solo ride? Sure, snot rocket to your hearts content. It’s just that on a group ride, most have the expectation that ones behavior falls in line with social norms. I mean just because you may pass gas when you are alone on the couch doesn’t mean you do it at a dinner party.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

BostonG said:


> (why plug Kleenex?)


I own shares.



> Would you belch loudly on a ride?


I did once on a 75-miler when I ate a tuna sandwich. Those things don't agree with me 100%.



> I mean where does the madness end?


Guilty as charged. I did a ride dressed in my halloween costume last Sunday.



> Perhaps I am misunderstanding your meaning of snot rocket?


Very likely.



> I mean just because you may pass gas when you are alone on the couch doesn’t mean you do it at a dinner party.


I always blame it on the dog so that one's not a problem.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> I own shares.
> 
> 
> I did once on a 75-miler when I ate a tuna sandwich. Those things don't agree with me 100%.
> ...


:lol:


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

BostonG said:


> Besides, a wipe is very different than a rocket. Go ahead, wipe yourself dizzy but the rocket has the very real potential of going astray. Perhaps I am misunderstanding your meaning of snot rocket?
> 
> On a solo ride? Sure, snot rocket to your hearts content. It’s just that on a group ride, most have the expectation that ones behavior falls in line with social norms. I mean just because you may pass gas when you are alone on the couch doesn’t mean you do it at a dinner party.



Really? Glad I don't attend THAT type of group ride then. 

Just drop back, snot rocket to your hearts content, and join back up. I'm still not sure how that's a problem...


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

dysfunction said:


> Just drop back, snot rocket to your hearts content, and join back up. I'm still not sure how that's a problem...


Completely permissible. 

If you drop to the back then yes, rocket up to the stratosphere. When in back, solo rider rules apply.

I should write a manual...Riding Rules of Order. Chapter 4, section 2, subsection 1, snot rocket criteria.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Bones519 said:


> In regards to your runny nose, I wonder if you have an allergy.


This is a fair point. I lost half a season of running in college to allergies when I thought it was something else. I'd get that checked out as a possibility.

Another thing to consider is weather. Some folks perform better in cooler weather and others like the heat. If you're gauging yourself closely to other individuals that could make a difference.

To improve your ability I suggest working on core strength. (Core = abs, back, chest, etc). No doubt you've improved your cycling muscles but if your core is weak, that problem won't solve itself through riding.


----------

